# Minerals and other supplements



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm curious what do you guys put out for bred cows and or pairs in the winter? I know some feed the protein tubs or licks. Others use feed and some use a little of everything. Also what minerals do u supply? Basically curious on how everyone else does hoping to maybe learn something!! Thanks


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hay,salt,and mix 30 high energy liquid feed all free choice


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Free choice hay and lose mineral. I use HiMag mineral after the killing frost and keep them on it until after green up in the spring.

Drilled ryegrass on 20 acres. It has little affect, they eat it as fast as it grows. I am intentionally overstocked here at home. Brought most of the cows here to winter. Easier to feed hay that way.

I am experimenting mixing cotton seed meal with my minerals. Can not really endorse the idea because there is no data to say it has benefits.

When the cows are on hay I am always checking to see if they are chewing their cud, that their rumen is working. Have 4 wet cows that needed additional feed supplement to get things back in order.

I plan to buy a load of wet distillers grain soon. Can get it delivered at $45 per ton. I have never fed it before. Locals who have swear by it.


----------

